# Lump under 8 yr old's nipple



## lomalinda66 (Mar 16, 2006)

My oldest daughter who will be 8 years old next month suddenly has a large hard lump under one of her nipples. We took her for an ultrasound today and they think it is innocent enough, but our physician wants her to be seen by an endocrinologist. She is concerned because she thinks it is too early for her to be developing. I can't believe that her breasts could already be developing! It's not something that runs in my family - I didn't start until around 12/13 years old. Has anyone out there had a similar experience with one of their children? What else could it be?? Needless to say I'm a bit freaked out about this.


----------



## muldey (May 8, 2002)

I developed at that age.In 3rd grade(8yo) I was wearing a bra,by 4th(9yo) a b cup.I also started my menstrual cycle that year. My dd(10yo) is developing,has been since about 8,she just wears those little girl bras right now,the kind that come with panties,but will move on to something bigger very soon.She's even getting pubic hair.Thankfully no cycle yet,but I'm sure it's coming soon.








I hope it's nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I had those when I was probably 10 or 11. The dr. called them 'breast buds' and said they were the beginning of development. I didn't begin to develop noticeable breast tissue until a few years later.


----------



## JERENAUD (May 21, 2005)

I was probably about 8 (possible 9) when I noticed that too; my friend's doctor had told her that it was breast buds, so we didn't worry about it. I didn't start my period until I was 12 1/2 and had no signs of precocious puberty.

Hope that helps!

Erica


----------



## meier (Sep 1, 2009)

my 8yr old has the same thing and it seems to be getting bigger, had her at the pediatrician and he was not concerned at all said that it is puberty, did you see an endo? what did he say?


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Funny Face*
> 
> I had those when I was probably 10 or 11. The dr. called them 'breast buds' and said they were the beginning of development. I didn't begin to develop noticeable breast tissue until a few years later.


This happened to me too. I got the buds at 9 but didnt get actual breasts until 13. I didnt get my first period till 13.5.


----------

